
IAB Statement on IPv6 - liotier
https://www.iab.org/documents/correspondence-reports-documents/2016-2/iab-statement-on-ipv6/
======
daurnimator
IMO the major thing holding back IPv6 on the web is amazon. A huge proportion
of services are hosted on AWS, and the lack of IPv6 addressing of instances
cannot be forgiven.

~~~
cm2187
I'd say ISPs to start with. In the UK, BT still hasn't rolled out IPv6.
Neither has vodafone.

Also I have servers in colocation with two datacenters, and for both I had to
ask to the support to get an IPv6 range. We are very far from IPv6 becoming a
standard feature.

~~~
Latty
> I'd say ISPs to start with. In the UK, BT still hasn't rolled out IPv6.

BT have at least partially rolled out support, as I have a v6 allocation on a
BT broadband service.

~~~
cm2187
I have read I can get it by upgrading to the very latest version of BT Home
Hub (I am using 5). I ordered it yesterday. But my current Home Hub 5 is
compatible, and I still don't have IPv6.

~~~
jburgess777
It looks like you would have got support on your existing device soon. A
recent BT presentation says:

"[IPv6 support] Home Hubs 4 and 5 support from early 2017"

[http://www.ipv6.org.uk/wp-
content/uploads/2016/11/UKIPv6Coun...](http://www.ipv6.org.uk/wp-
content/uploads/2016/11/UKIPv6Council-2016-BT-Update-Mcrae.pdf)

~~~
cm2187
Actually I just received my new router and I now have IPv6!

------
Arnt
I noticed the other day that IPv6 growth is slowing down, as Google measures
it. Its access share used to double every ten or eleven months, now it doubles
more slowly, and seems likely to reach 20% only in 2017 instead of this year,
and if it goes on as in the recent months, 30% in 2018 instead of in 2017.

At a guess, many of most competent ISPs have done their thing and now we're
seeing the more sluggish middle. Or? Comments?

~~~
eb0la
If I remember well at least 2-3 years ago it was complicated to measure IPv6
usage on a high-end router, and that was tied to billing.

Every vendor (Cisco/Juniper/Alcatel/Huawei) had a different way to do it and
since B2B billing depended on it IPv6 adoption was not as easy as expected.

~~~
woah
What was complicated about it?

~~~
eb0la
Every vendor had a different way to measure how much octets went through an
interface on IPv6 using SNMP.

And the standard MIB (management information base) for SNMP only gave you IPv4
traffic.

So, if you wanted to measure the traffic you interchange with a third party on
IPv6 you had to be tied to a _specific_ way of doing in (some had private or
experimental MIBs for that, in other cases you had to move the data through a
tunnel and measure traffic inside the tunnel minus overhead.).

Very easy to make mistakes specially if there is a problem with the traffic
late at night and somebody forgets to put you in the loop.

------
executesorder66
I check the google stats[0] on ipv6 adoption every few months. Last time I
checked it was barely 9% an now it's on 15% !

I would have never thought we'd get this far this fast. Looks like the
switchover is actually going to happen.

[0][https://www.google.com/intl/en/ipv6/statistics.html](https://www.google.com/intl/en/ipv6/statistics.html)

~~~
vishbar
Really interesting how it spikes on weekends! I wonder if this is because more
home broadband connections are ipv6-enabled compared to businesses?

~~~
executesorder66
I guess it's hobbyists who's normal internet connection is ipv4, but on the
weekend they have time to dick around with ipv6 devices and connections.

~~~
selectodude
Comcast and Verizon Wireless rolled out IPv6 years ago, and resolves IPv6
addresses first by default. Nobody is dicking around, it's just transparent.

~~~
executesorder66
How does that explain the massive spikes on weekends?

~~~
selectodude
People do more internet at home on weekends than they do on weekdays.

------
cjensen
We have a product that uses ipv6 for inter-server communications. We've since
learned that most major corporations routinely disable ipv6 on every computer.

Not helping.

~~~
danudey
Heard a "funny" story about Facebook switching over to pure IPv6 and their
issues dealing with largely untested IPv6 implementations. For example,
switches which, when presented with an IPv6 BGP route while they don't have
IPv6 configured, crash. Apparently they took down an entire data centre full
of rack switches finding that out.

My second-favorite problem, after that was solved, was developers constantly
using IPv4-only code. Their eventual solution was to just disable IPv4
entirely so that anyone committing IPv4-only code was committing broken code.

It's amazing how much work it takes to bring people into the future.

~~~
eb0la
Very "funny", but that kind of crashes happened more than you imagine.. in
telcos.

Usually the problem is memory. A machine with full routing enabled needs much
more memory for IPv6 than for IPv4 and when routers run out of memory they
just crash, reboot, and start again...

~~~
CountSessine
_Usually the problem is memory. A machine with full routing enabled needs much
more memory for IPv6 than for IPv4_

Interesting - why? I would have thought that routing tables for ipv6 would be
a fraction of the size of their ipv4 equivalents. Am I wrong? Or is this just
sloppy programming on the part of those switch programmers?

------
AndrewDucker
Topically, here are the minutes from the latest UK IPV6 Council meeting:
[http://www.ipv6.org.uk/2016/08/31/ipv6-council-meeting-
octob...](http://www.ipv6.org.uk/2016/08/31/ipv6-council-meeting-
october-2016/)

Sky and BT both looking good, sadly Virgin didn't present this year.

------
Spooky23
I've not run into a problem solved by IPv6. There's no incentive for ISPs to
provide good service, so they can just follow the mobile carrier route and
nat/proxy when exhaustion becomes an issue.

As other countries go IPv6, more IPv4 addresses become available for the big
cloud providers.

~~~
proactivesvcs
I run into NAT almost every single day. It wastes time, breaks things,
consumes router resources, rules out certain technologies/products/services
and duplicates so much work it's just unreal.

~~~
Spooky23
IPv6 != No NATing.

Example: Verizon Wireless.

~~~
cm2187
You mean IPv6 != No Firewall. Firewall are going to cause pretty much the same
problems as NAT.

------
fs111
and yet news.ycombinator.com is still not IPv6 enabled...

------
NKCSS
Better late than never I guess, but come on... IPv6 is nearly 20 years old in
2 years...

------
djhworld
I'm wondering what will happen when ISPs start doling out IPv6 addresses, will
every customer get a unique, static IPv6 address?

Right now my ISP (BT) gives you an IPv4 address, but it's dynamic. They charge
extra for a static IP

~~~
jburgess777
I don't have an answer to your question but the latest news from BT is:

"All BT broadband lines support IPv6 with a compatible router, except IPstream
connections"

[http://www.ipv6.org.uk/wp-
content/uploads/2016/11/UKIPv6Coun...](http://www.ipv6.org.uk/wp-
content/uploads/2016/11/UKIPv6Council-2016-BT-Update-Mcrae.pdf)

------
Keverw
I hope we don't have IPv6 only protocols and sites anytime soon. My cable
company still is not supporting IPv6... It seems like something a major
American ISP would of done by now.

~~~
virtuallynathan
Which one?

~~~
Keverw
I used [http://test-ipv6.com/](http://test-ipv6.com/) to run the test.

Your Internet Service Provider (ISP) appears to be SCRR-10796 - Time Warner
Cable Internet LLC, US

I'm in Ohio.

~~~
wtallis
Time Warner Cable provides IPv6:
[https://www.timewarnercable.com/en/support/faqs/faqs-
interne...](https://www.timewarnercable.com/en/support/faqs/faqs-
internet/ipv6/why-don_t-i-have-ipv6-yet-.html)

Your issue is site-specific; most likely your modem is outdated, but your
router may also be configured to not try to acquire a block of IPv6 addresses.

~~~
Keverw
Interesting. No communication from them. I figured this is the sorta thing
they'd mass contact people about to update.

I remember asking the installer about 3 years ago about it. He said I'd have
it as soon as they turn it on at the central office...

I'm not really too worried about it yet as it's not a problem really yet. I
hate talking to support people.

I went to the IPv6 page and it's not showing a V6 IP Address
[http://screencast.com/t/Xuq4VOfnS](http://screencast.com/t/Xuq4VOfnS) but the
Dynamic page for IPv4 displays it in those text boxes(editing is disabled on
them even though they look like inputs. A bit confusing UX if just looking at
the image)

So it appears my firmware has it... strange. This is on the modem itself, not
the router as it's a all in one.

Just found this: [http://forums.timewarnercable.com/t5/IPv6/Not-getting-
IPv6-A...](http://forums.timewarnercable.com/t5/IPv6/Not-getting-
IPv6-Address/td-p/113119/page/2) from two months ago "I got someone from Tier
3 on the phone and he told me it was not available yet in my area." so hmm,
sounds like some areas might be last to get it then.

------
pc2g4d
This is telling organizations developing standards to basically pretend IPv4
doesn't exist and is no longer in use. At least that's how I read it. Seems a
bit premature.

------
shmerl
When will Verizon FiOS enable IPv6?

